# bodyfat %



## bigpoppie (May 13, 2015)

How much can one expect to decrease in a month's time. Is 1% reduction a month respectable? Can much more be achieved? I know the lower you are that every percentage point becomes more difficult. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sully (May 13, 2015)

Depends on where you're currently at. You hit it on the head, the higher you are, the quicker it comes off and the more difference you're going to see in a shorter period of time. What's your current %?


----------



## Magnus82 (May 14, 2015)

1/2 to 3/4% per week is doable.  You can do it faster but risk muscle loss as well.


----------



## bigpoppie (May 14, 2015)

It was with a hand held device, so I don't know the accuracy. 2 months ago was 28.6 one month later 23.1 One month later (current) 22.2
Cardio increased dramatically this last month, so the results don't jive. Diet has been consistent. I have a pair of calipers I want to try.
Little history....
Never cared about diet in the past, just wanted wise and strength. Didn't do cardio either. These last two years my job has become sedintary. That and being almost 40 has taken its toll. I had gotten so disgusted with my self finally, I ended up hiring a PT. Best move I made (2 months) ago. The accountability gets me there and I am even turning into a cardio fiend. 1-2 hours on the elliptical 3 days a week. Some bike rides. I was happy with the progress until this last test which has disgruntled me because I expected more based off the first month's results. Measurements have all improved, down one pant size, but skin is loose and flabby.
My goal is to be 12% by September. I am on a test, eq cycle to help.
I'm thinking about Clen and t3 to help.

Thanks brothers


----------



## Magnus82 (May 14, 2015)

Congrats on the fat loss!  Keep adjusting you calories as your weight drops and stay clean.  T3 and clean works well,  but I would wait till you stall.  With the new diet and cardiovascular,  your going to drop fat like crazy.  Include HIIT cardio  as well.  Carb cycling is great while cutting.   Give intermittent fasting once a week a try as well.  Great for increasing insulin sensitivity.  Use the mirror as your guide,  bf is just a number,.just keep progressing.  Good luck brother and keep us posted. 




bigpoppie said:


> It was with a hand held device, so I don't know the accuracy. 2 months ago was 28.6 one month later 23.1 One month later (current) 22.2
> Cardio increased dramatically this last month, so the results don't jive. Diet has been consistent. I have a pair of calipers I want to try.
> Little history....
> Never cared about diet in the past, just wanted wise and strength. Didn't do cardio either. These last two years my job has become sedintary. That and being almost 40 has taken its toll. I had gotten so disgusted with my self finally, I ended up hiring a PT. Best move I made (2 months) ago. The accountability gets me there and I am even turning into a cardio fiend. 1-2 hours on the elliptical 3 days a week. Some bike rides. I was happy with the progress until this last test which has disgruntled me because I expected more based off the first month's results. Measurements have all improved, down one pant size, but skin is loose and flabby.
> ...


----------



## Sandpig (May 14, 2015)

Not a fan of those hand held machines. Buy a pair of calipers. They are not expensive.

Cycle your carbs. Less on days off from the gym. More on leg and back days.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Slim-Guide-Skin-Fold-Caliper-in-Black-with-Booklet-New-/381130858656?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58bd2b60a0


----------



## bigpoppie (May 14, 2015)

My target for each of 6 meals is...
Calories 200
Carbs 20
Fat 10
Protein 20

I do not have a problem sticking to this, however I do fall off the wagon once in a while.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## chrisr116 (May 14, 2015)

bigpoppie said:


> My target for each of 6 meals is...
> Calories 200
> Carbs 20
> Fat 10
> ...



I am no expert, but I would think you would need to double those numbers at each meal, approximately.  What is your height and weight. 1200 cals a day is far to low, imo..unless I am missing something about your height and weight.

My coach had me approx 2400 cals. 250 grams of protein and 250 carbs, and just under 90 grams fat.  All extremely clean foods.   I dropped from 240's to 220's in like a month before he increased my food.


----------



## Sandpig (May 14, 2015)

Dude you are starving yourself
Women eat more than that
I'll bet your metabolism is shutting down


----------



## Sully (May 14, 2015)

Yup, way low on calories. Only 60 grams of fat per day? That's not even really enough for your body to produce all the necessary hormones it needs to keep yourself healthy. 

Also, try cardio acceleration for fat loss. In between every set of lifts, do 30-60 seconds of cardio. Then immediately go back and do another set of lifts. Alternate cardio and weights for your entire workout. It speeds up fat loss, and actually helps to improve recovery from the weight training. Plus it takes less time in the gym. U can get weight training and cardio done in the same time that most people only get their weight training done.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 14, 2015)

Shit first thing I saw was how low his protein was per meal. Shit I almost triple that when I'm actually got my diet together.


----------



## bigpoppie (May 15, 2015)

5' 11" 
233 lbs
I get hungry then eat a bar,chicken, or fish and am fine until next meal 3 hours later. I have been feeling great to be honest. I know the calories are not there to grow, but I can see an feel the wise and strength. Keep in mind that other than my workouts I do not burn much of anything.


----------



## squatster (May 15, 2015)

Could we see the diet?
Who made your deit for you?


----------



## Magnus82 (May 15, 2015)

bigpoppie said:


> 5' 11"
> 233 lbs
> I get hungry then eat a bar,chicken, or fish and am fine until next meal 3 hours later. I have been feeling great to be honest. I know the calories are not there to grow, but I can see an feel the wise and strength. Keep in mind that other than my workouts I do not burn much of anything.



The concern here is anything much over a 500 calorie/ day deficit, you risk loosing muscle,  and that's the last thing you want to do.


----------



## bigpoppie (May 15, 2015)

See if this works


----------



## chrisr116 (May 15, 2015)

Just a quick glance at proteins...looks over 200 grams easily.  I'll look at it more tomorrow


----------



## Magnus82 (May 15, 2015)

Honestly brother you diet needs a lot of work.  Cut the oj and oatmeal at breakfast and add 2 whole eggs and a small shake.  Meal 2 steak or tuna w/ asparagus or broccoli and small banana.  3 ditch the cheese and add a small handful of almonds.  4- no bar,  4 hard boiled eggs and baby carrots.  5 OK for pre-workout reduce or omit  carbs on off days,  6- shake 2 scoops casein protein blended w/ 12oz egg whites,  add banana to shake for post workout meal


----------



## AtomAnt (May 15, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Honestly brother you diet needs a lot of work.  Cut the oj and oatmeal at breakfast and add 2 whole eggs and a small shake.  Meal 2 steak or tuna w/ asparagus or broccoli and small banana.  3 ditch the cheese and add a small handful of almonds.  4- no bar,  4 hard boiled eggs and baby carrots.  5 OK for pre-workout reduce or omit  carbs on off days,  6- shake 2 scoops casein protein blended w/ 12oz egg whites,  add banana to shake for post workout meal



This diet is much better.

Hell, I would drop the banana in meal 2 and add 1 tbsp of coconut oil...

I'd go with:

Meal 1 - 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, 1 cup veggies

Meal 2 - 6oz lean beef with 1 tbsp of coconut oil and 1 cup of veggies

Meal 3 - 6 oz boneless skinless chicken breast, 1 cup of veggies OR 3 cups leafy greans, 1 oz almonds OR 1tbsp of extra virgin olive oil (mix with balsamic and lemon juice for a dressing).

Meal 4 - 25g whey isolate / whey blend with 2 whole eggs (hard boiled)

Meal 5 - 6 oz lean fish (tilapia or cod) or boneless skinless chicken, 1 cup jasmine rice (*training days only*) *OR on off days, 1 tbsp coconut oil*, 1 cups green veggies

Meal 6 - 50g whey / casein blend or 30g casein mixed with 1 cup of egg whites in the blender.  On training days add 1/2 cup of oats or 1 banana 

That is how I would adjust the diet....


----------



## bigpoppie (May 15, 2015)

Wow didnt think it was that bad. I already do not eat the cheese, banana, or oatmeal. 
Meal 1 is always a shake. Eggs are substituted for any of the 6 meals from time to time.


----------



## AtomAnt (May 15, 2015)

bigpoppie said:


> Wow didnt think it was that bad. I already do not eat the cheese, banana, or oatmeal.
> Meal 1 is always a shake. Eggs are substituted for any of the 6 meals from time to time.



No offense to your "coach" but if he/she set that up for you they aren't worth their salt... can their ass and work with someone that will truly work with you to meet your goals, not give you some cookie cutter plan...


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 15, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> No offense to your "coach" but if he/she set that up for you they aren't worth their salt... can their ass and work with someone that will truly work with you to meet your goals, not give you some cookie cutter plan...


Boom exactly


----------



## bigpoppie (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback. I will adjust.


----------



## bigpoppie (May 17, 2015)

Question...
The suggestions you guys have me, are they what you consume to maintain or is this just for me who has a long way to go?
Are your suggestions good to stick with once I do lean out, or should they then change?
Lastly, what is with the coconut oil? Never had it. 

Pardon my ignorance, but as I stated before I only ever cared about size and strength.

Thanks for the help!

On a side note, my strength is increasing well even though I am losing weight. Aestetically I am much better than I have been in a while. I just wish my mid section would tighten up a little faster. That will make a huge difference.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 17, 2015)

Depending on your caloric intake,  that is a fairly aggressive fat loss diet.  Maintaining and lean bulk,  carbs are reintroduced to optimize performance


----------



## AtomAnt (May 18, 2015)

bigpoppie said:


> Question...
> The suggestions you guys have me, are they what you consume to maintain or is this just for me who has a long way to go?
> Are your suggestions good to stick with once I do lean out, or should they then change?
> Lastly, what is with the coconut oil? Never had it.
> ...



1) The suggestion are to lose bodyfat (you goal, correct?).  Once you reach your goal weight, begin adding in some calories in certain areas, starting around training, to reahc a maintenance level.  once you stabilize, adjust from there to increase lean body mass.

2) See above

3) Coconut oil (unprocessed, unrefined virgin coconut oil) has a high medium chain triglyceride (MCT) percentage.  MCTs are metabolized different than other fats in that they behave more like a carbohydrate than a fat. Unlike other fats, MCT oil does not go through the lymphatic system. Instead, it is transported directly to the liver where it is metabolized so it releases energy like a carbohydrate and creates lots of ketones (which can be used for fuel) in the process. So MCTs provide energy when on a low carbohydrate diet.  It is also believed that MCTs have very little tendency to contribute to body fat stores. Thus it is a good way to provide fats in the diet which can be used to support activity or growth without contributing to stored body fat.


----------



## bigpoppie (May 18, 2015)

Very helpful guys, thank you!


----------



## bigpoppie (May 21, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> This diet is much better.
> 
> Hell, I would drop the banana in meal 2 and add 1 tbsp of coconut oil...
> 
> ...



I am digging into this now, and have a couple questions....
Meal 5 - is ahi tuna, salmon, or canned tuna ok as well? Just for more variety. This keep will never be pre workout. Is the rice still fine if the workout was earlier in the day?
Meal 6 - so if it was a training day, I consume oats or banana before bed in addition to the shake?

I also get the feeling you guys are against protein bars. I like them for convenience. Should they only be used if the above are not feasible?

Thank you all very much for the help!


----------



## chrisr116 (May 22, 2015)

bigpoppie said:


> I am digging into this now, and have a couple questions....
> Meal 5 - is ahi tuna, salmon, or canned tuna ok as well? Just for more variety. This keep will never be pre workout. Is the rice still fine if the workout was earlier in the day?
> Meal 6 - so if it was a training day, I consume oats or banana before bed in addition to the shake?
> 
> ...


I would stick with whole foods if possible.  My meal 5 is always ground turkey or chicken breast...no matter if I'm carb cycling or not.  I'm on a 6 meal a day plan though.  The carb on meal 5 is sweet potato...just different amounts depending on what day of carb cycling it is.  If I am not carb cycling, sweet potato is 1.25 cup.


----------



## bigpoppie (May 23, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> I would stick with whole foods if possible.  My meal 5 is always ground turkey or chicken breast...no matter if I'm carb cycling or not.  I'm on a 6 meal a day plan though.  The carb on meal 5 is sweet potato...just different amounts depending on what day of carb cycling it is.  If I am not carb cycling, sweet potato is 1.25 cup.



Thank you brotha


----------

